# T-72 G/M base color



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

So I will be starting a T-72 for my next project - anyone have a good idea for the Soviet base color the tanks rolled out of the factory with?

Thanks, Chad


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Oddly, Tamiya's NATO Green is not a half bad match for a generic Soviet/Russian green. The Russians have used a couple of colors over the years. If you prefer a bit duller shade, mix Tamiya Field Grey (really a green) about 50-50 with NATO Green.

Someone will probably bring up the Testors Soviet Armor Green paint, but that is a weird bluish color and I am not sure what it is supposed to represent as it doesn't match WW2 or more modern colors.


----------



## stryker (May 29, 2012)

Thanks! Couldn't get a mix right so I will try NATO.


----------

